# Carnivorous Plants



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi... I was thinking about putting a carnivirous plant in with my 2 adult azureus. I read once that froglets could get caught in some of them and get trapped (pitcherplants, I think?) but was wondering if there were any others that I could feel safe putting in the tank with them. Figured it would help with uneaten flies...any recommendations? Thanks!

Eve S.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

I tried them before in a tank with golden mantellas and they just died, it was too humid for them.


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

wow...that's too bad. Thanks for your reply! Guess I will just stick to some of the more normal plants....thanks again.  

eve s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

I know several people who keep different carnivorous plants with there frogs. The plants WILL be fine in a viv. But do some research first, dont just grab the first one you see at a nursery.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Sorry, I did forget to mention that I had the american venus flytrap, not sure what it's scientific name is and the american pitcher plant. Those are the ones that died under too much humidity.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Any species of lowland Nepenthes will thrive in a vivarium. Just make sure you research which species you are getting, making sure that it will stay relatively small.

There was a debate a while back regarding frogs getting "eaten" by these plants. My imitators frequent Nepenthes rafflesiana pitchers for cover...maybe I am more risky than others, but I really do not see any need for concern. With full grown azureus you would never have a problem.

Also, tropical Utricularias (bladderworts) grow like weeds in marshy areas of the vivarium. They like strong light and waterlogged conditions. Many have tiny, orchid-like flowers. Check out the exchange area of http://www.terraforums.com. Those nice folks sent me an entire starter collection of Utrics for the cost of postage. There are some epiphytic species which I have never come across.

There is a Heliamphora hybrid (heterodoxa x minor?) and species that reportedly does well in a more lowland climate than most.

Some Pinguiculas and Drosera are tropical as well, but every time I have tried them, the frogs end up trampling them. They might be a good choice for an aboreal thumbnail species vivarium where the frogs will leave them alone.

If you come across it, pick up The Savage Garden by Peter D'Amato. The book is a valuable resource and has stunning photos.

Just remember, stay away from anything that will require a dormancy, which, unfortunately negates most CP's.

Personally, I like plants I can keep in a glass box and mist, especially when you live in a desert.

David


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

> Sorry, I did forget to mention that I had the american venus flytrap, not sure what it's scientific name is and the american pitcher plant. Those are the ones that died under too much humidity.


That most likely wasnt a humidity issue. It was probably because those two plants need a dormancy period to live.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

The traps molded, so I'm pretty sure it was the humidity, since it wasn't because of food that they molded, after the traps molded it moved down the plants, then it wilted, so I threw it out. But yes I did hear about them needing a dormancy period, they may have been trying to go dormant and couldn't take the humidity being that high in that period, we're talking 85-90% humidity. But if you used those species you would have to have a dormancy period for it anyways since it would die if you didn't. It would be better to just find a species that can handle the humidity and not have to have a dormancy period, since there's so many species.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Ya, it was definately because you didnt give them a dormant period. As previously stated if you want to use carnivorous plants do some research and make sure they dont need a dormancy period.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Funny thing is I just got them like 2 weeks before they died, at Lowes, they were there en masse.


----------

